# Finding a IT job in Guadalajara



## gk2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi to all. I am interested to work and live in GDL - Mex. While I understand that finding a job in Mex is difficult. Now I am living in Singapore and I met a person from Mex who runs a Taco shop in Singapore. I was discussing with him on the job chances. He suggested me to go down to GDL and knock the doors and get a job. I want to know how feasible it is. 

About me: I have 3 years experience in teaching Computer Science and 7 years in Software Development. I can read, write and talk Spanish, though not business Spanish.

I registered with bumeran . c o m where I could see a lot of invites on IT jobs. But, when I apply, I am not getting any acknowledgment. May be it’s because of my place of stay or any other reason..

Okay. In a month’s time, living in GDL, could I get a job there? What could be the expenses that I should be prepared of? Do you know any IT Consultants that I can talk and try to establish a contract?

Pls. share your valuable points with me.

Thanks beforehand.
GK


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

GK,
In Mexico, personal contact and networking are extremely important. Answering e-mail or returning phone calls is rare in Mexican culture, unfortunately.
You could visit for up to 180 days on a tourist permit, but a longer stay would require a visa with proof of foreign income/resources to support yourself in the minimum amount of about $1200 USD per month/person.


----------

